

Stuxnet apparently as effective as a military strike - lucasjung
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/12/stuxnet-apparently-as-effective-as-a-military-strike.ars

======
b_emery
I look forward to finding out the truth behind this. I'm sure it will come out
eventually, though we might have to wait 25 years. Long bet anyone? I'll put
my money on the NSA.

